# 12 EMT-B skill refresher in Baltimore MD area?



## EMTdoula (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi, Folks,

I'm a certified EMT-B in New York state, and applying for reciprocity since I am moving to Baltimore in October 2012. Just got a letter from MIEMSS that I need a MD approved 12 hour refresher course. Would appreciate if anyone can point me in the right direction.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## jdemt4life (Aug 18, 2012)

Go to the MFRI website and click on courses.   It lists every region and you can view class schedules.   There was one this weekend in Anne Arundel County...  believe the next one in that region is in October... but there may be another close by.  Registration usually closes 60 days before class.  And if not affiliated in Maryland you can take the class but there is a cost...  so its best to get affiliated ...   if not i would check on the fee.  Good luck!  Maryland Reciprocity is a lengthy process as they don't do legal recognition.   Hope this helps!


----------



## EMTdoula (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, jdemt4life.

Would you know the best way to go about becoming affiliated?  Just call around to Vol Corps in the area to see who needs help? In Brooklyn, we just go as ride alongs in various corps until you find a job.  I have another non-EMT job, but would love to volunteer. A different animal, going someplace where you have no contacts, tho.
Minimally, I just want to make sure I stay licensed, even if I never use it.

Thanks.


----------



## jdemt4life (Aug 19, 2012)

Every department has different policies.  I personally work and run in another part of Maryland but did go to that area for a class and met alot of nice people.  If you have an idea as to the area that you will be in you would probably be best to look up departments online that would be in that county.  Most departments have websites and you could read up on their individual volunteer or ride along programs.  Usually to be considered "affiliated" you need to go through the process to become an actual member as opposed to being a ride along.  If you are looking specifically for Baltimore, there is Baltimore County, and then there are several other counties around... Anne Arundel, Prince William, Prince Georges, Howard, Calvert, etc.  Best to try to figure out what county you will be in or close to when you move this way and look around that area to see what you can find.  I will give you an additional tip about MD reciprocity and that is... go ahead and start looking at the protocols from the MIEMSS website.... the last step in the process after application and the skills class, is a protocol test.  Good luck in your endeavors!


----------

